# It's been a while... Tiffa says Hi!



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

She turned a year old on 11-11-11 and I made her a sweater for her birthday.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

her nose is so brown...it matches the tips of her ears, like it was painted.

did you knit those sweaters? they are adorable.....

she needs some south beach colours...a little tangerine, some lime green.....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Who are you? I don't remember you!
My God, is that Tiffa?? She has really grown up. In case you haven't clicked yet, thats a well disguised hint about how long its been since you've been around. 
Tiffa has turned out to be such a cutie! Love the little jacket you made too. Probably won't need it tomorrow though, its meant to be 86deg here, probably a touch more where you are!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Happy belated birthday! She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is so cute and I love the sweater.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> She turned a year old on 11-11-11 and I made her a sweater for her birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4902
> View attachment 4903
> View attachment 4904


::facepalm:: Happy birthday Tiffa! (geesh I missed it!)

Here's Tiffa at 10 weeks old, I believe - just a day or so before she flew to Liza!

HillCountry Dachshunds's Videos | Facebook


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy Belated 11th Birthday to Tiffa!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Such a cute little dog ... the sweater looks nice!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Who are you? I don't remember you!
> My God, is that Tiffa?? She has really grown up. In case you haven't clicked yet, thats a well disguised hint about how long its been since you've been around.
> Tiffa has turned out to be such a cutie! Love the little jacket you made too. Probably won't need it tomorrow though, its meant to be 86deg here, probably a touch more where you are!


Ha, I still read through the post every day but don't have as much time to reply as I'd like. 

It's actually chilly in LA this weekend - well chilly for us, in the 50's and 60's so the little sweaters are keeping her snug and warm. I made her a purple one last night. I'm going to make a couple of scarves for holiday gifts and then I think I'll use up this old yarn that I've been hoarding and make some sweaters for the rescues.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

She's so cute!!! :becky:
the last picture is adorable, as if she could ever be in trouble!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She's so adorable!! I can't believe she is so grown up already. It seems like you just got her. Give her some birthday hugs and kisses from us all here.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tobi said:


> She's so cute!!! :becky:
> the last picture is adorable, as if she could ever be in trouble!


Oh, she gets in trouble - daily. Today in the 3 minutes it took me to take a trip to the bathroom, she grabbed my knitting project and turned my apartment into a giant game of "Cat's Cradle." 

She's crazy and mischievous... but darn it she's cute!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Oh, she gets in trouble - daily. Today in the 3 minutes it took me to take a trip to the bathroom, she grabbed my knitting project and turned my apartment into a giant game of "Cat's Cradle."
> 
> She's crazy and mischievous... but darn it she's cute!


lol what a monster! those are fun times though :tongue:


----------

